
Paypal froze our funds, then offered us a business loan - Robadob
https://medium.com/@casey_rosengren/paypal-froze-our-funds-then-offered-us-a-business-loan-49a078310fb
======
sofaofthedamned
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10859502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10859502)

